# The build of a JB



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

So seeing all these build threads throughout this forum, I decided I would create one as well. This way all the people who have helped me with this can see my progress.
So here is the progress in the hatch. Today I got the valve manifolds bolted to the bottom of the wheel well and the airline from the tank to them ran. Plan to run all the line to each bag from them sometime tomorrow. Should be interesting doing it on my back vs. on a lift. I figuring since I have power and accesory wire already in the hatch from the amp for the subs that I will just piggy back all the wiring off of that to the auto pilot system. 








Here's a run down on the rear bags I picked up. Big thanks goes out to Kevin at AAC for all the help for making the decision on these.
A little run down on the install of them....might help someone else further down the line
Bags and bolts








Shock bolt taken out to allow the spring to come out 








Took these little guys outta the base of the chassis so the bag bracket would sit more flushly








Bag sitting in its spot with plenty of room on all sides








Bump stops out and bag lifted and you get this
































Now on to not my first problem but atleast one that I can't seem to work through. For the fronts I am doing aerosport bags over VMaxx coilovers. So if anyone is doing this as well take notice. First thing is the small pipe that sits between the bag and coilover's collar does not fit over the threads
















So because of this I tried to just fit the bag over the coilover and let it alone just sit on the collar. The problem I run into is that the collar of the coilover is so wide that it comes into the leader line and will not allow the bag to sit flush on the collar. If that doesn't make sense ask me for more details and I'll give them. Here is a pic








So the only thing I can think to solve this other than buying a new set of fronts is to some how find a larger tube ( I don't even know where to find one) that will fit all the way over the threads of the coilover. This will give space between collar and the bag so everything fits. Hope that made sense.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: The build of a JB (JB_1152)*

Lookin good homie







You better be in that damn garage all night and driving that thing over in the morning to give me the first peek


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: The build of a JB (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Lookin good homie







You better be in that damn garage all night and driving that thing over in the morning to give me the first peek
















Dude, I'm at a stand still with this problem on the fronts. Can't set it down until I get this fixed. With my luck I just see myself having to buy a whole new front setup waiting a week+ to get em b/c VMaxx coils don't work with the strut bearing kit supplied with Aerosport bags


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: The build of a JB (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
Dude, I'm at a stand still with this problem on the fronts. Can't set it down until I get this fixed. With my luck I just see myself having to buy a whole new front setup waiting a week+ to get em b/c VMaxx coils don't work with the strut bearing kit supplied with Aerosport bags

dude, I did this with my weitec fronts, just notch into the perch like all those other little notches are, you shouldnt have a problem. as least i dont


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: The build of a JB (JB_1152)*

Can't you just trim away enough on the vmaxx collar to fit the leader line in that area?
edit- Larry- great minds think alike


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: The build of a JB (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Can't you just trim away enough on the vmaxx collar to fit the leader line in that area?

Yea, thats what I did, sorry if you cant decode my jibberish above.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: The build of a JB (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_










i reccomend not to play like that with this bag . without any air it doesn't collapse the same way as it should and you could easily demage it by crimping in between those two brackets.
And with your fronts i think you should position the lower spring perch in it's permanent place and then try to scrue the line into the bag, also you could try grinding lower perch a little since it is not gonna have to be adjusted anymore.



_Modified by Rat4Life at 8:38 PM 4-12-2008_


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: The build of a JB (Rat4Life)*

Thanks for the advice on not doing that to the bag, I had to do it just once. Bag still looks good. As far as grinding the perch down I did do that a little and that is why in that pic with my finger it is even that good/bad. But I guess I'm wondering, doesn't the bag need to able to turn on that perch? so would I have to grind all the way around or half way? Also is there any problem with having the bag sit directly to the perch?


----------



## td_gti1.8t (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: The build of a JB (Rat4Life)*

oH ****. Mallman Cannot wait to see this isht!!!!!

efffing roight!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: The build of a JB (td_gti1.8t)*

F' Mallman and his non bagged ass


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Just notch the perch like Larry and J said and then it'll sit in there fine. 
Any other problems besides that?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: The build of a JB (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_Thanks for the advice on not doing that to the bag, I had to do it just once. Bag still looks good. As far as grinding the perch down I did do that a little and that is why in that pic with my finger it is even that good/bad. But I guess I'm wondering, doesn't the bag need to able to turn on that perch? so would I have to grind all the way around or half way? Also is there any problem with having the bag sit directly to the perch?

i dont think bag should turn on that perch at all , you have a upper strut bearing to do the turning part, and as far as i see other people do the same way bag sits straight on the perch without any problems.
also forgot to mention i had to modify my top mount of a rear bag a little and bolt it to the top too, because everytime i would deflate and my quarte panel sit on the tire , my bag would just fall out to the side.
so you might want to look into that
see this little hole in the top mount, i have a little 10mm scrue going into top spring perch , and that prevents the bag from falling


_Modified by Rat4Life at 8:56 PM 4-12-2008_


_Modified by Rat4Life at 9:00 PM 4-12-2008_


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

do you happen to have pictures of the vmaxx fronts with the bag over it? im a huge newb in the air dept and just want to get a view as to what im going to be dealing with. thanks in advance


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Just notch the perch like Larry and J said and then it'll sit in there fine. 
Any other problems besides that?

I will try this, I just hope there is some more to grind away without going all the way through the collar.
No problems other than that I haven't worked through. Only thing I'm a little shakey about is piggey backing the AutoPilot's wiring off the amp wiring. The acc. wire will go to a wire on the monsoon amp that tells it the car is on and the power will come off the same line that feeds the amp. 
If I run into anything else I'll let you guys know

_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
i dont think bag should turn on that perch at all , you have a upper strut bearing to do the turning part, and as far as i see other people do the same way bag sits straight on the perch without any problems.
also forgot to mention i had to modify my top mount of a rear bag a little and bolt it to the top too, because everytime i would deflate and my quarte panel sit on the tire , my bag would just fall out to the side.
so you might want to look into that
see this little hole in the top mount, i have a little 10mm scrue going into top spring perch , and that prevents the bag from falling


_Modified by Rat4Life at 8:56 PM 4-12-2008_

_Modified by Rat4Life at 9:00 PM 4-12-2008_

I remember reading something about that you put in another post I will do this as well. Thanks man!

_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_do you happen to have pictures of the vmaxx fronts with the bag over it? im a huge newb in the air dept and just want to get a view as to what im going to be dealing with. thanks in advance

Best pic I have is the one above. I'll try and take some more tomorrow. This is from uberdork's thread on the TT, I believe on top of the bag it goes bearing than washer then rubber bushing










_Modified by JB_1152 at 6:26 PM 4-12-2008_


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

cool thank you


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

you can run the accesory wire the same for the amp as for the autopilot, but what you can do is get a power distribution box, where the power form the battery goes in one side, and then out the other you have have 1 power wire going to the auto pilot,and one going to the amp. from the battery you'll need a 4 gauge, and from the block to the things a 8 to the amp, and then the one from the autopilot directly to the block. 
I know you cna get them at audio places, and circuit city, i'll see if i cna get a pic so you get the idea.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_you can run the accesory wire the same for the amp as for the autopilot, but what you can do is get a power distribution box, where the power form the battery goes in one side, and then out the other you have have 1 power wire going to the auto pilot,and one going to the amp. from the battery you'll need a 4 gauge, and from the block to the things a 8 to the amp, and then the one from the autopilot directly to the block. 
I know you cna get them at audio places, and circuit city, i'll see if i cna get a pic so you get the idea. 

I know exactly what you are talking about. Right now from the battery I only have 8 gauge and I would just love to not have to rerun it! I'm hoping I can just make a "power block" outta connections and be okay with the 8 gauge. The power wire for the Auto Pilot is super small too so I think it shouldn't be pulling too much through my little 8 gauge power supply


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

oh the 8 gauge for the auto pilot only is more than enough, but for the amp also depending on how much power you think of juicing out it may not be enough, remember that the compressor is also gonna be running off the auto pilot also, i still say get the lil distirbution block still. thats what i'm gonna do, and thats why i havent wired them in yet.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_oh the 8 gauge for the auto pilot only is more than enough, but for the amp also depending on how much power you think of juicing out it may not be enough, remember that the compressor is also gonna be running off the auto pilot also, i still say get the lil distirbution block still. thats what i'm gonna do, and thats why i havent wired them in yet. 

Yeah, good call. I'll probably find a block. There are so many little things like that! What am I telling you for I'm sure you know.....


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

gonna be sweet when done


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
Yeah, good call. I'll probably find a block. There are so many little things like that! What am I telling you for I'm sure you know.....

yeah i know, i've changed so much stuff, lay outs, and such since i got my air ride. i jsut 'finished' it, and already wanna change a couple of things on it.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: The build of a JB (JB_1152)*

Were waiting







Tick tock tick tock


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: The build of a JB (JB_1152)*

You could also run some 90 degree fittings off of the bags and connect the leaders to that...it might help with some of the clearance issues...maybe...(as if everyone else hasn't already said it) Grind the perch down and maybe get a larger diameter tube to fit over the threads if you still need it...maybe 2.25" ID....otherwise lookin good so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by diive4sho at 9:26 PM 4-13-2008_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: The build of a JB (diive4sho)*

this may be helpful http://universalairsuspension....t.pdf


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: The build of a JB (diive4sho)*

After another trip to home depot for some missing pieces and a few more beers got this thing done. Only thing left is I wanna get some of the trailer hook grommets to secure the leader lines in the fender well and that's it! Pretty happy with the turn out, I still want to notch the frame ASAP and maybe roll a baseball bat in the rear fenders. But it is looking good. Also really happy with the fact that this is my second air ride build ever and I ended up doing it all by myself in a weekend! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ......That and I never got frustrated enough to throw a tool in the wall. On with some pics!
Some of the rear airlines ran, still plan to get some fuel line on them to cover them up








Here's a pic of all the grinding I did. I didn't want to grind out the lower locking collar as well so there is just one holding up the bag. I think that should be okay. The bag doesn't seem to spin when weight is on it.
















Here you can really tell that I still need to repolish the fronts


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: The build of a JB (JB_1152)*

Looking good







Get it lower


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Is it resting on the sway bar? or frame? 
It looks hot bro. Did you get any head on shots?
and what are your measurements?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Is it resting on the sway bar? or frame? 
It looks hot bro. Did you get any head on shots?
and what are your measurements?


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Is it resting on the sway bar? or frame? 
It looks hot bro. Did you get any head on shots?
and what are your measurements?

Oh santi....you make me smile. First thanks for all the help with this man, and to everyone else, Kevin, Brandon, Jeff, everybody on this forum has been very helpful.
Can't be resting on the sway bar, there isn't one, frame,probably if you mean the axle hitting, I'm not sure. Couldn't get any headshots with the way it was in the garage/storage I'll see what I can do tomorrow for all that. I will also take measurements tomorrow as well.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

dude looks soooo good. seriously great job! i will have to get ahold of you when i get all my stuff in. youre sorta local if you wouldnt mind doin another JB build


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_























whats so funny.. i'm jsut wondering.. these are questions that smoe people wanna know and dont ask. so i do.









_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
Oh santi....you make me smile. First thanks for all the help with this man, and to everyone else, Kevin, Brandon, Jeff, everybody on this forum has been very helpful.
Can't be resting on the sway bar, there isn't one, frame,probably if you mean the axle hitting, I'm not sure. Couldn't get any headshots with the way it was in the garage/storage I'll see what I can do tomorrow for all that. I will also take measurements tomorrow as well. 


whats so funny? well it may resting on passenger side on the frame, but if you turn the wheel slightly you should be able to tell. And yeah axle on frame. and measurements are just a way to keep people on a standard.


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

looks sweet


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (mbg_euros)*

look great man... really nice really clean...


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: The build of a JB (JB_1152)*

looks hot man. good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: The build of a JB (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_dude looks soooo good. seriously great job! i will have to get ahold of you when i get all my stuff in. youre sorta local if you wouldnt mind doin another JB build









Always down man....get that thing over to my garage and lets get goin! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_whats so funny? well it may resting on passenger side on the frame, but if you turn the wheel slightly you should be able to tell. And yeah axle on frame. and measurements are just a way to keep people on a standard. 

I know dude, I just remember as soon as I saw you post that, that you were gonna ask and I totally forgot to measure. I remembered to measure on Jeff's car but forgot on mine







I'll get some more pics and measurements tonight
Thanks for all the cool words everybody else!


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: The build of a JB (JB_1152)*

i didnt have any problem with the internal steel tube of the UA bag, but then again it could be the girth of ur coils themselves... heres what mine looks like.








.








.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: The build of a JB (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_i didnt have any problem with the internal steel tube of the UA bag, but then again it could be the girth of ur coils themselves... heres what mine looks like.


Yeah, I didn't have much of a problem with the tube inside the bag it was more the collar. So on your weitec's do you only have the one spinning perch? I have 2 on the Vmaxx, one to set the height and one to lock the other down. But I opted to only use one perch b/c I didn't think my bench grinder could do grinding on another two perches. The bag doesn't spin as long as there is weight on it so I don't think it will be a problem to just use the one perch not completly sure though.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: The build of a JB (JB_1152)*

on your vmaxx's, does the collar stop spinning when it hits the bottom thread? if so then no worries, you should be fine with one collar. i had to notch my collar too for the PTC fitting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: The build of a JB (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_on your vmaxx's, does the collar stop spinning when it hits the bottom thread? if so then no worries, you should be fine with one collar. i had to notch my collar too for the PTC fitting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's the thing. On mine the collar doesn't come all the way down to the last thread. So it has the potentail to spin up or down b/c it isn't tight on anything, but I tried to spin the bag when the car was on the ground and it took some umph to make in turn even a little. 
I thought maybe I could put some JB Weld underneath the collar, sand it to make it clean that I suppose that would hold it from spinning if it was going to


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Trust me there is no need to polish the wheels again. google HEAVY METAL POLISH get the blue one and start rubbing, we polished the wheals heavy but you have to keep up with them. Car looks great buy the way


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Trust me there is no need to polish the wheels again. google HEAVY METAL POLISH get the blue one and start rubbing, we polished the wheals heavy but you have to keep up with them. Car looks great buy the way

I did the rear wheels with 3 sets of different rogue's and a buffing pad and then a loose buffing pad and I think I might just try mother's billet polish and the fronts see how it turns out so I don't have to go through all that again.
New problems, so I can't figure out why the Auto Pilot keep losing power? Thought it was b/c I piggy backed its connections off the sub's amp wiring. So I disconnected the power to amp and ran the 8 gauge wire just straight to the auto pilot. still as the comp. runs or i'm using the valves the power on the display drops slowing from 12.2/6 once it gets into the 10's the auto pilot system just shuts down. I'm going to get a nice big power wire probably tomorrow and rerun the power from...well i guess the battery see if that helps solve the problem. Maybe there is a short or something in the current 8 gauge power wire. Just sucks cause I wanna get out and play with the car now. Oh well in due time I guess
Measurements
Rears sit at 22" even
Driver Front at 22.5" 
Passer Front at 23" Need to get that frame notched


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_Measurements
Rears sit at 22" even
Driver Front at 22.5" 
Passer Front at 23" Need to get that frame notched 

Wow...nice...she's sittin pretty...good job so far man I can't wait to see this thing finished.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

So I just ran a power wire outside the car from the positive terminal of the battery to the supplied 30 amp fuse which leads to the yellow power wire off the relay for the auto pilot system and it is still just shutting down the system after just using the valves a couple time








I honestly don't know why it would be doing this. I though first maybe some bad splices in the line or a pinch running through the car, but I just eliminated all of those things by running the power wire outside the car
I'll PM Kevin maybe there is something I am overlooking


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

try doing it with the car running and see what happens....if it doesn't turn off and works fine then turn your car off and try using it again but this time use a multimeter and check your actual battery voltage while this is going on....if the voltage drops lower than lets say 9 or 10 volts then your battery may be going bad...


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

^^^^^^^^^^^see I thought this too, but the car is running when I'm doing all of this


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

did you check the battery anyway?


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

My battery is running at 12+ volts
I dunno I've been looking for an excuse to go get an optima red top. Maybe I'll do that tomorrow


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_My battery is running at 12+ volts
I dunno I've been looking for an excuse to go get an optima red top. Maybe I'll do that tomorrow

when the car is running you should be getting at least 13.5 volts at the battery, only when it is off it should be at 12 or less.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

That is weird, i have no idea what it could be, contact Kevin, cause it should work fine, or not at all. unless the accesory wire that you are using is causing that problem. move it to like the rear wiper fuse or something different and try it again.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

New plan...haven't talked with kevin yet, but gonna go ahead and pick up a new battery, going for the Yellow Top Optima, been wanting one for a while and I'm still on the factory battery from '03 so this certainly won't hurt anything.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

Man I hope that is it. I want to see this bad boy out and about this weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

thats what I was thinking, or I also added bad ground.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The ground I believe you can see in the pic. It is a bolt through the ground crows foot then through the wheel well. I sanded away all the paint on the body to make sure it is metal to metal.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

So I just heard the word from John that the car is done and out of the garage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Lets see some pics man


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

i wanna see it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

[Chant]We want pics....we want pics...[/Chant]


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Alright boys, here we. After rewiring the entire system and a new Optima Yellow Top Battery I have an end result. Only thing left really is to finish up the hatch but hey that's the easy part right
Here's some pics. Now the car is really dirty and the front wheels have to be polished and I couldn't really drive too far b/c I still haven't put insurance back on it yet. Thanks to help again from everybody. Santi, Brandon, Tristan, Jeff.....everybody. Enough mushy stuff here we go....
All the way up 
















Here's Brutus the bulldog runnin from the sound of the compressor
















All the way down, its funny while driving I lower it down to about 30lbs of air and hear what sounds like gravel shooting everywhere. Come to find out it is rubber flying off the sidewalls from the fenders hitting...HA!

















Thought this pic turned out good.








Look at that monster truck of a pontiac








You can see my daily driver in the background of this pic, the safari mobile!


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

looks DAMN good...
you looking to work on the front and getting anymore out of those??
Stance is MINT tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*

Very nice, the fronts could go a lil lower IMO but that play in the rear is awesome. Well done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*








Sick John







Love it man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now we gotta clean all that junk off your car


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brian Fantana* »_looks DAMN good...
you looking to work on the front and getting anymore out of those??
Stance is MINT tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, yeah ASAP I want to get the frame notched!

_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_Very nice, the fronts could go a lil lower IMO but that play in the rear is awesome. Well done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We'll get em down

_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_







Sick John







Love it man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now we gotta clean all that junk off your car









Operation clean jelly bean in effect


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

and Damn man. Brutus has gotten BIG since I saw the little squirt last








These are from July 22nd...


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*








...Glad we could be a part of this ....It looks so good...I have a sweet spot for a clean Jazz Blue car


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

great build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...... What is the final position on the front coil perches? Spun all the way down?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (njwolfturbo)*

Damn that looks so GOOD... 
I want the WHEELS BACK














j/k. 
i couldnt have tucked like i plan on those anyways. 
Just need to work on those fronts some to get it lower. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_and Damn man. Brutus has gotten BIG since I saw the little squirt last









Yeah he is, whoppin 60lbs now. He's my little bulldozer, he'll be coming to shows!

_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_







...Glad we could be a part of this ....It looks so good...I have a sweet spot for a clean Jazz Blue car









Thanks again for the help on the bags, couldn't have done this with you guys

_Quote, originally posted by *njwolfturbo* »_great build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...... What is the final position on the front coil perches? Spun all the way down?

Front bags are no where near spun all the way down. Probably could go another inch for sure. After that might be getting to close to the rim of the wheel. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Damn that looks so GOOD... 
I want the WHEELS BACK














j/k. 
i couldnt have tucked like i plan on those anyways. 
Just need to work on those fronts some to get it lower. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the wheels man and the help. I think before I do anything with the fronts, don't you think I should get that frame notched. I can hear it hit like right around 20lbs of air in the passenger front.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
Thanks for the wheels man and the help. I think before I do anything with the fronts, don't you think I should get that frame notched. I can hear it hit like right around 20lbs of air in the passenger front.

thats true, but you'll still need to mess w/ the rest otherwise the driver side would be lower also. its got at least enough potential to be as low as mine which was almost on the ground. so do the bushing.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
thats true, but you'll still need to mess w/ the rest otherwise the driver side would be lower also. its got at least enough potential to be as low as mine which was almost on the ground. so do the bushing.

I'm gonna call you about that maybe cause the order i have is 
Starting from the bottom
VMaxx Collar-then-bottom circle plate-then-bag-then-top circle plate-then-supplied bearing-then-washer-then-stock rubber bushing with OEM bearing inside.
Maybe I can cut something down, are you saying to just cut that rubber bushing in half


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_ are you saying to just cut that rubber bushing in half

I think that is what he is talking about. Correct me if im wrong santi. You can trim that strut mount bushing to get it a bit lower. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (njwolfturbo)*

there is no need for two bearings so you can take the stock one out if the UVAIR one will work with your top rubber mount....which it should....def turn those coils down and get that c-notch done...I wanna see some rim tuckage


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

There is no need for 2 bearings, either one should work fine. 
i'm talking about cutting the black bushing in half, well cutting from the top about 1/2"-3/4". It has metal on the top half, and on the bottom half but right where there is that crease its all rubber. 
Yeah call me if you want. 
Pwned!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Saw Johns car in the flesh today.. Looks so ill


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Saw Johns car in the flesh today.. Looks so ill























Thanks man, glad to see we could get your rears lower








And as soon as I pulled up I knew I shoulda brought my camera but was just way to excited to get in my car and go for the first time this year I forgot about it. 
You'll have to send me some of those pics, that or I'll check out the low.life. thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

I am going to be in st cloud minnesota soon. I should take some photos


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Yes, Shawn.. Please come down to the cities or we will come to you


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Here's some shots from last night








Car looks so ill John


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

Well I am going to be working. I do not know my schedule but I will bring my camera. IF we can get together before I leave that would be cool. I like rolling shots


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Lets do it







I know John is down and we love Shawn W. rolling shots


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Well I am going to be working. I do not know my schedule but I will bring my camera. IF we can get together before I leave that would be cool. I like rolling shots









Would love to meet up with you man. That would be killer.
I will definatley burn some sidewalls for doing rollers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Lets do it







I know John is down and we love Shawn W. rolling shots























Absolutley!!!!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

Thanks. I am hoping we can. Good thing the guy with me likes VW too


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*









sick man. came out perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Yes, Shawn.. Please come down to the cities or we will come to you









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

HoTTTT.. *tsssssszzz*


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

looks good man but just not happy with the front.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

His fronts aren't notched yet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Got a couple more pics for ya







































_Modified by moacur at 6:26 PM 4-18-2008_


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

So started to get some work done on the fronts this evening. 
Went to cut the rather large rubber bushing that sits atop of the strut and it would appear that there is metal within the entire piece of rubber. So I did not cut that down at all. Also realized that it is pointless to take out the factory bearing within that bushing because the washer that sits on top of the universal supplied bearing is such large diameter it doesn't fit inside the bushing so, if you can follow that the factory bearing is actually kinda floating in between the washing and the rubber bushing with no pressure on it. So taking it out will not do anything. 
Started to notch the frame, but just think that the hole saw is not the way to go about it. Gonna grab a angle grinder or something tomorrow at work.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

I have already cut mine in half, that metal is very thin. and only like an 1/8" from top to bottom, if even that thick. just go all the way around with an air saw or something and get through the metal, then you can cut through the rest of the rubber with a blade knife. once you have the top off, you can pull the metal ring out. I should have taken a pic of mine before I put them in. oh well


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

looks sick!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_I have already cut mine in half, that metal is very thin. and only like an 1/8" from top to bottom, if even that thick. just go all the way around with an air saw or something and get through the metal, then you can cut through the rest of the rubber with a blade knife. once you have the top off, you can pull the metal ring out. I should have taken a pic of mine before I put them in. oh well

once this is done there will be no need for the stock bearing.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Alright guys, think I might go do this. Did it effect your ride at all Dash


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_Alright guys, think I might go do this. Did it effect your ride at all Dash

not that I have noticed, but there is this gap between top in the engine bay and the silver top mount thingy. if that makes sense.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

that is normal for a worn bushing....even more normal for one that has been cut/chopped....








I wonder if you could flip it? Just an idea....maybe it would make up for the gap....hmmmm I haven't tried that one yet...do it just to amuse me....please


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_that is normal for a worn bushing....even more normal for one that has been cut/chopped....








I wonder if you could flip it? Just an idea....maybe it would make up for the gap....hmmmm I haven't tried that one yet...do it just to amuse me....please

yeah I was thinking about that too, just havent tried it. I do know that the metal mount is pretty soft metal though, so it could just bend out of shape.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

what if you just used a flat plate instead of the cup shaped one that is in there now?...It would be better than having that gap


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

That metal inside the big black bushing its only on the top half and bottom half, is not on the whole thing. If you follow the middle line of the bushing straight through you'll be fine. and you should still take one of the bearings out.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_










I have to ask Jeff, any HI RES of this one???


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

mmmk so I cut the bushings today. I think I went a little too far







This is nothing that some new ones won't fix. But went right in the center. Got everything bolted back together and started to notice the gap getting larger and larger as I set the car down. Thank god I had the hood up. It seems that I went so far into the bushing that the first nut on top the coilover is able to pass through the rubber bushing allowing it to continue reaching for the sky. I have thought about putting another washer in between those two maybe that would prevent it but I would rather just start over with some fresh ones and cut a little lower. These pics may make you laugh, it certainly made me laugh. Cool part was that it did get the car lower.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

LOLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

I wish I were to play with all of that...it looks like fun...did you try flipping that top cup? maybe put a large circle plate/washer in between the top nut and the metal cup and see if that prevents it from passing through the bushing. Make the washer the size of the bushing though...more surface area to disperse that pressure on.


_Modified by diive4sho at 6:08 PM 4-22-2008_


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_I wish I were to play with all of that...it looks like fun...did you try flipping that top cup? maybe put a large circle plate/washer in between the top nut and the metal cup and see if that prevents it from passing through the bushing. Make the washer the size of the bushing though...more surface area to disperse that pressure on.

_Modified by diive4sho at 6:08 PM 4-22-2008_

I see what you mean by this. it is kinda along the route I was thinking. Not sure what flipping the cup would do unless I were to put it underneath the fender. But I don't like that idea not enough surface. Thought about moving the circle plate/washer to where you are describing but the the bearing is metal to metal with the nut. So I don't know if I like that either. We'll get there


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

HOLY CRAP. mine never went up like that.. WTF.. mine only went up like 1" higher than if they were on coils... There is something wrong w/ the order of how you have the stuff in there, cause it shouldnt do that. And mine is cut the same amount as those. Is there anything missing in that picture.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

what if you tried this....I bet you'd be a whole inch lower if you eliminated that bushing alltogether.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

cant eliminate that bushing. thats what prevents the shock front coming through the top, there is a nut missing somewhere in there.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

The orignal bearing that stops the shock, that is the missing piece. but I think it could be replaced with a large washer?
Damn nice drawing btw the way dive, you the man!!!!!!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

no the parts that stop the shock form coming through the top is a nut that goes on top of the bushing, then the car, then the metal plate on top and then the other nut.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

you could replace the bushing with a large "washer" the same diameter of the bushing....and put one on top...with nuts on either side ....like the drawing I made...I bet that would work.
thanks for the complements on the drawing


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

That washer thing might work, but the shock might still stick up a lot through the hood. 
Brandon i forgot to say that the drawing was B E A U TIFUL. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








i use Paint all the time.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Danke....check this out lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
I wonder how using two washers instead of a bushing would affect the ride quality.....


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_Danke....check this out lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
I wonder how using two washers instead of a bushing would affect the ride quality.....

i dont think it would affect air rid quality. i'm gonna look into this, and see if it'll work, it need something that uses very strong washer, and also that are somewhat thick. maybe even go to a machine shop and have them make 2 1/4" thick plates. 
i've seen that before.. not that specific one, but car ms paint drawing and what not. There is a bunch of that stuff on youtube, its ridiculous.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_no the parts that stop the shock form coming through the top is a nut that goes on top of the bushing, then the car, then the metal plate on top and then the other nut.









That is the order I have it in. You can see it all in that pic. Thing is without the factory bearing underneath that nut the shock can pass right through the bushing. That nut is above the bushing even though it is somewhat inside of it so it will pass through w/out question. 
I was rummaging through some of my old parts (from stock suspension) and found some round black circle plates with curves within them, maybe I can incorporate these somehow. 
If all else fails, I'm getting some new bushings today and I'll just not cut that much off, but....Santi if you say you cut that much off I'm interested to hear what you have _underneath_ the rubber bushing to hold the shock down


_Modified by JB_1152 at 7:52 AM 4-23-2008_


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

are you using the top part you cut off, or the bottom part?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

i still have my stock bearing, you need to put a washer or the bearing back on.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_are you using the top part you cut off, or the bottom part?

Top part, bottom is way too hacked anyway









_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i still have my stock bearing, you need to put a washer or the bearing back on. 

Right exactly what I was thinking/saying, maybe I just didn't word it right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
Right exactly what I was thinking/saying, maybe I just didn't word it right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

put the stock one back one, and maybe remove the UVAIR one,.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

So I put my stock one back in. All is well, the bearing looks like it about to push through the rubber. Makes me a little nervous that if the rubber would to fail my strut would come through the hood. I went for a test drive and pushed pretty hard and all seems well. I may start from some two new after I notch the frame. We'll see....thanks for all the suggestions guys. Now I gotta finish up that interior!










_Modified by JB_1152 at 4:45 AM 4-24-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

did you leave the UVAIR in there still, or did you take that one off?


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_did you leave the UVAIR in there still, or did you take that one off? 

It is still in there. I will take it out once I can start fresh with some new bushing I'm grabbin from Jeff Friday. I'll trim them down less so I'm no longer scared of the bearing pushin through because I hacked out so much metal and then take the UVAIR bearing out. I just want to make sure that the circle plate for the bag is gonna sit flush with the stock bearing and not get binded up by any rubber.
So at this point I have barely used any of the UVAIR bearing kit

























_Modified by JB_1152 at 10:26 AM 4-24-2008_


----------



## Habafrog (May 2, 2006)

*Re: The build of a JB (JB_1152)*

Looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any pics of your trunk set up?


----------



## ..chris. (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: The build of a JB (JB_1152)*

Any new measurments with the hacked bushings? fwiw i was able to get down to 22drivers 22.5pass without frame notching or cutting bushings. this is on 225.45.17 just saying its possible the fronts are getting hung up on something else. could be out of stroke on the shock. are you running any front bumpstops?



_Modified by ..chris. at 7:15 PM 6-4-2008_


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: The build of a JB (..chris.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *..chris.* »_Any new measurments with the hacked bushings? fwiw i was able to get down to 22drivers 22.5pass without frame notching or cutting bushings. this is on 225.45.17 just saying its possible the fronts are getting hung up on something else

_Modified by ..chris. at 7:11 PM 6-4-2008_

Are you on bags?
If so what setup, and what wheel specs?
I'm running a 225 45 17s and still at 23 because of the tire going to rub bag...
Until i see proof (or your on coilovers) then i call BS


----------



## ..chris. (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: The build of a JB (Brian Fantana)*

Yes this is on coils. i didnt take into account the girth of the decompressed bag


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: The build of a JB (..chris.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *..chris.* »_Yes this is on coils. i didnt take into account the girth of the decompressed bag

Not to gunk this thread up anymor e(sorry)
But the bag height compressed/decompressed has to be taken into consideration relative to the tire.
Happened to me, popped bag


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: The build of a JB (Brian Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brian Fantana* »_
Not to gunk this thread up anymor e(sorry)
But the bag height compressed/decompressed has to be taken into consideration relative to the tire.
Happened to me, popped bag









That is kinda what I just did. Live and learn, new bag is in though, did it tuesday and now I am ready to get my frame notched, any locals that have a welder lettme know, I'll bring the car and the


----------



## ..chris. (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: The build of a JB (JB_1152)*

how about new measvrments? i wanna see the fronts in the 21's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







i know easier said then done


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: The build of a JB (..chris.)*

^^^^^^^^last I measured (with the audi reps on) the driver front was at 21 7/8 with the passenger at an even 22. 
Like I said, I really wanna get the frame notched sooon, I honestly can't believe I've gone this long w/out doing it. Just need to find someone with a welder. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Car looks amazing.
I just skimmed over the thread, so this may have been mentioned but...
I'm on V-maxx coils, in the process of bagging my car, just wondering if your ride quality changed much? For the better or worse?


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_Car looks amazing.
I just skimmed over the thread, so this may have been mentioned but...
I'm on V-maxx coils, in the process of bagging my car, just wondering if your ride quality changed much? For the better or worse? 

Changed for the better absolutley without a doubt. No more bounce after hitting bumps. Very smooth and not harsh. But also depends on my which wheels I have on and how much air is in the bags etc...
But overall, much better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

loved the car at eurowerks john! nice to meet you also


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*

Nice pics Eric


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

i miss those wheels.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Back from the dead
Did a little frame notching last Thursday. Meant to get the pics up early but was outta town. So anyways, here's what I did. Used the pipe that was supplied in the Universal Bearing Kit (comes with an Aerosport Bag) cut a strip down the pipe and hammered it in the shape I wanted it to be. Once that was done, used a sawsall and wizzle wheel/grinder to cut out the notch and the came some welding, hardest part to weld wasn't the inside fendwell but rather the edge of the notch near the fuel lines, just b/c the frame sinks in more there.
Anyways here's a pic


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

Lookin good....Very resourceful...


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Looks good John, But DUDE. You dont need 2 collars on that stuff. Get that off.. You can get like 1/2" easily out of that.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

The second collar is simply a lock collar, I can't get the bag to go any lower than that anyways b/c it would hit the wheel. But good eye though!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

That thing is so money and it doesn't even know it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_The second collar is simply a lock collar, I can't get the bag to go any lower than that anyways b/c it would hit the wheel. But good eye though!









you got any pics of the top part fo the bag w/ the bushing??


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
you got any pics of the top part fo the bag w/ the bushing??

Unfortunatley no, I should though to help everybody new to air out though cause there really isn't that much for pics when it comes to things in between the top strut bushing and the coil collars for bags
From top to bottom for me it goes
top strut nut
hacked bushing 
factory/OEM Bearing (within the bushing)
top bag plate
Bag
Bottom bag plate
Coilover collar/perch


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

Looks great!


----------



## Habafrog (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw5 (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (Habafrog)*

good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_ last I measured (with the audi reps on) the driver front was at 21 7/8 with the passenger at an even 22

so what are you at now that it is notched?


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The build of a JB (moacur)*

damn thats sick


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: The build of a JB (jetta PWR)*

Work the bring this thread back to life.


----------

